# Buckwheat flour



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Might be a long shot, but looking for either buckwheat flour or buckwheat pancake mix in the Roanoke, Va. area.


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

check out The Fresh Market in Roanoke,I am sure we sell it at the store in Newport News


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

If you don't find it there, try one of the natural food stores. They very often carry it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks*

for the help.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'm probably pointing out the obvious here wd, but you could order buckwheat flour on the internet. I don't know how keen I'd be on ordering something like that online, but it would probably be fine. I don't use buckwheat flour, so I'm not sure where to buy it in store.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*drawin,*

it's more of an aquired taste you grew up with. And ole timey country. Nothing else comes close. You love it or spit it out.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks to all again.*

Yep, Fresh Market carries it as well as the local co-op. I isa lookin at a box of pancake mix as I types.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*drawin,*

you would probably do fine orderin since buckwheat can't be made from anything else. A slight sour taste, which offsets the sweet taste of syrup. which there is only one kind to use. Kings Sryup. Grandma bought it in a 1 gallon bucket. Have one that probably 40 years old. Anyhoo, I never knew they made a pancake mix til my early 20's since it was flour and baking powder and the rest. Mix ain't no better than the ole timey one tho.


----------

